# Aruba -- Best time to go?



## TravlGrl (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, so I know that the REAL answer is that Aruba is a year-round destination and that there's really no bad time to visit.  We had originally planned to go in September but changed plans.  Now, I am looking at 2009 and changing plans again and don't know whether to plan for Aruba in February or in September.  (Yes, I want to plan for it now because it will impact other travels in 2009.)  We want to exchange into Playa Linda (want to be on Palm Beach, but don't want get up at 5:30 a.m. to get a lounge chair at any of the Marriotts -- they sound too crazy), but I'm stuck on these dates.

What are the pros and cons of February and September?  It's just my husband and I -- no kids (if that makes a difference in how you may view the time of year).

TIA!


----------



## IngridN (Nov 25, 2007)

February is peak season; September is off season.  We go to Aruba in May and like going in the off season.  We always stay at the Surf Club and the crowds are manageable.  We've never had trouble getting a palapa at any time of the day.  The only reason to queue up at 6:00am is if you insist on snagging a front row palapa, otherwise, there's no need.  Again, we always go in May...I understand it's quite a different story in February!

Ingrid


----------



## chrisnwillie (Nov 26, 2007)

No matter what time of year you travel, if you stay at PL
BR, you'll need to get up early to get any chickee.


----------



## Jennie (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are planning to exchange into Aruba, you will need a "tiger trader" to get a February week. Forget about President's week which is usually Week 7, but once in awhile Week 8. (President's Day is the 3rd Monday in February).
It is a major winter recess week throughout much of the U.S..

The airfare will be much higher in February and the availability of frequent flyer seats will be slim to nil.

September, on the other hand, will be quite easy to exchange into, or rent at a reasonable price. And the airfare will be quite reasonable. The restaurants and beaches will be uncrowded, and the pace more relaxing.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 26, 2007)

You definitely don't "need" to get up at 5:30 a.m. at Surf Club to be on the beach. I went when I was pregnant in Feb (peak season), rolled out of bed around 9 or 10 a.m. and had no problem getting a palapa.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry Jennie but I beg to differ.  We have been going to Aruba for 3 weeks for 10+ years and have ALWAYS either gotten Business Class FF tickets (have them in hand for this next year) or upgrades.  The trick is to know when you are going and get your FF tickets early - we got ours in June which was a little late this year but I was distracted.  We go weeks 8, 9 and 10.  I like that time of year but was also looking at buying a couple of weeks in September as it is humid here in So. FL at that time and Aruba is nice in September as well.  It IS a harder trade in Feb/Mar and you likely won't have as much time to book FF tickets - on that I agree.  Linda


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 26, 2007)

You have a very long flight from Washington (we live in San Diego and have done the 'all in one day' thing).  Advise you stop in Miami overnight and head to Aruba next morning.  Agree that September would be less crowded.


----------



## TravlGrl (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, you've all got me leaning toward September for a variety of reasons.  We would most likely use a combination of cash and FF miles.  Thanks for the tipping on flying to Miami for a night there then continuing on the next day.  We've done the all day travel thing, and while we don't mind it, it does take a day or two to "catch up" so to speak.

I don't mind getting a palapa early, but to me, any time before 8 a.m. is too early.  I've read too many posts about having to arrive at 5:30 or 6 a.m. or even 7 a.m.  I am still dreaming at that time.


----------



## IngridN (Nov 26, 2007)

We always take the red eye out of SFO on Friday night with a layover in either DC or Chicago (United) arriving in Aruba around 2pm on Saturday.  Believe it or not, I actually love it.  Have done the same with American, laying over in Miami.  I sleep on the fight out of SFO and am able to enjoy some Aruba time on Saturday.

Ingrid


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 26, 2007)

we are planning to purchase westin aruba when it opens pre-construction,we are looking at 2 different times, aug week 33 or 34 OR dec week 49 or 50.we don not want to be there when the rest of the world is there. how is the weather in aug & dec? 

what are the going rates from a developer for a 2 br for those weeks?

i just want a comparison. i have to buy from the deveoper because i am requalifying 2 resales.


----------



## Docklander (Nov 26, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> we are planning to purchase westin aruba when it opens pre-construction,we are looking at 2 different times, aug week 33 or 34 OR dec week 49 or 50.we don not want to be there when the rest of the world is there. how is the weather in aug & dec?
> 
> what are the going rates from a developer for a 2 br for those weeks?
> 
> i just want a comparison. i have to buy from the deveoper because i am requalifying 2 resales.



The sale of the Westin Aruba was put back (at least twice) and I think they're aiming to release official prices Feb/March next year. Before the last posponement I talked with one of the Starwood sales people and this was the info then:

It seems they'll be selling 2 bed lock offs (approx 1200sq ft) Ocean side and Island view, 2 beds (approx 1700 sq ft) OF and 3 beds (approx 2,400 sq ft) OF. The OF units will be fixed unit, fixed week so only the lock offs will be floating units, floating weeks. They estimated 2 bed lock off prices at around $52k.


----------

